# Massachusetts/new England Dealer



## doc in a box (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello Campers!

I am looking for a reputable Outback dealer in New England.

So...where did you buy yours? We are willing to travel a distance for a good one.

Suggestions?

Thanks!

BTW.....is this the right place to put this question?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Most have had good luck with Camper's Inn in NH. I bought my first Outback from Arlington RV in RI great service but thier prices are HIGH however they are having a "BIG "sale this Saturday to move out the 2007's. I have bought my last two from Lakeshore RV in MI without problems delivered to my door. Lakeshore's prices can't be touch around here however a couple of people had some issuses this year with them.

John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Just a note, stay away from All Truck and RV in CT, no matter what they quote you! They are robbers and horrible people!

I've heard good things about campers inn, they have a MA store and a NH one too!

We used Garrick RV in NJ, their service dept is second to none! They were very competitive with Lakeshore!

Good Luck


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You might try getting a quote from Holman's RV in Cincinatti, Ohio 
Their price including delivery may be quite good!


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

We did not like Campers Inn of NH or the one in Raynham, MA - they just felt like typical "salespeople"....we ended up going to Baldygas RV in Palmer, MA.....they are a small mom and pop kind of place and really nice. We got the best price around - even beating Lakeshore RV and they delivered to us. It is about a 2 hour ride from us but well worth it. They always have Outbacks in stock...check out their website:

http://www.baldygarv.com/

good luck and happy hunting
Sheryl


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We eventually bought from Campers Inn of Kingston, NH and will buy our next one from there, as well. btw, there are 2 CIs in NH, but each carries different lines, and 1 in Raynham, MA (there may be others that don't carry OBs). They are all related but very separate companies with different management.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We eventually bought from Campers Inn of Kingston, NH and will buy our next one from there, as well. btw, there are 2 CIs in NH, but each carries different lines, and 1 in Raynham, MA (there may be others that don't carry OBs). They are all related but very separate companies with different management.


We bought our first Outback from Baldyga's in Palmer, MA...they were OK, just not always easy to get a hold of.

We're getting our new Outback from Campers Inn in Raynham, MA....found them accommodating and up front, at least so far. Closing on Sunday, pick up sometime next week.....If you go to Raynham, ask for Gary B....tell I sent you!!

Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If going to Campers Inn in Kingston.. Ask for Mike Stevens. Tell him you are with Outbackers.com. I have worked with him before and he was the one who brough 4 new units up to Danforth Bay for our Spring Kick Off Rally. Campers Inn is well aware of Outbackers, know we talk and compare notes.

Eric


----------



## doc in a box (Aug 15, 2007)

We stopped in at Campers Inn in Raynham. They seemed quite good. Very nice and accomodating to us. One woman there was very nice to our kids and even played with them.

My husband is so impressed with the apparent quality of the Outback. He's detail oriented and gave the go ahead on quality.

We have the unit we want picked out and now we are doing some checking on pricing. We'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

doc in a box said:


> We stopped in at Campers Inn in Raynham. They seemed quite good. Very nice and accomodating to us. One woman there was very nice to our kids and even played with them.
> 
> My husband is so impressed with the apparent quality of the Outback. He's detail oriented and gave the go ahead on quality.
> 
> We have the unit we want picked out and now we are doing some checking on pricing. We'll keep you all posted.


We're picking up our new 26RKS on Thursday....in Raynham. It's been very easy going with these folks, and we think they gave us a great deal with our trade and all.

Let us know what you're doing...what OB are you looking at??

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> If going to Campers Inn in Kingston.. Ask for Mike Stevens. Tell him you are with Outbackers.com. I have worked with him before and he was the one who brough 4 new units up to Danforth Bay for our Spring Kick Off Rally. Campers Inn is well aware of Outbackers, know we talk and compare notes.
> 
> Eric


According to Steve, himself, he is on this site with some regularity and "wants CampersInn to do right by Outbackers". Give them a chance to turn those words into action - it sure can't hurt to try!


----------



## Scottnikki (Aug 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> We eventually bought from Campers Inn of Kingston, NH and will buy our next one from there, as well. btw, there are 2 CIs in NH, but each carries different lines, and 1 in Raynham, MA (there may be others that don't carry OBs). They are all related but very separate companies with different management.


We bought our first Outback from Baldyga's in Palmer, MA...they were OK, just not always easy to get a hold of.

We're getting our new Outback from Campers Inn in Raynham, MA....found them accommodating and up front, at least so far. Closing on Sunday, pick up sometime next week.....If you go to Raynham, ask for Gary B....tell I sent you!!

Bob








[/quote]

Hi Eagleeyes, I'm pretty sure we bought your traded in 21RS yesterday from Campers Inn in Raynham. We looked at a lot of trailers and went back three times to look at the 05 21RS. We were amazed at how well taken care of the trailer was and how well built Outbacks seem to be. Most (if not all) used trailers we looked at were not in the near new condition as this one. We hope to take delivery late this week and get it out as soon as possible.

Thanks for trading in such a wonderfully taken care of outback, DW and the kids and I are excited to spend our first night in it!

Scott and Family!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Scottnikki said:


> We eventually bought from Campers Inn of Kingston, NH and will buy our next one from there, as well. btw, there are 2 CIs in NH, but each carries different lines, and 1 in Raynham, MA (there may be others that don't carry OBs). They are all related but very separate companies with different management.


We bought our first Outback from Baldyga's in Palmer, MA...they were OK, just not always easy to get a hold of.

We're getting our new Outback from Campers Inn in Raynham, MA....found them accommodating and up front, at least so far. Closing on Sunday, pick up sometime next week.....If you go to Raynham, ask for Gary B....tell I sent you!!

Bob








[/quote]

Hi Eagleeyes, I'm pretty sure we bought your traded in 21RS yesterday from Campers Inn in Raynham. We looked at a lot of trailers and went back three times to look at the 05 21RS. We were amazed at how well taken care of the trailer was and how well built Outbacks seem to be. Most (if not all) used trailers we looked at were not in the near new condition as this one. We hope to take delivery late this week and get it out as soon as possible.

Thanks for trading in such a wonderfully taken care of outback, DW and the kids and I are excited to spend our first night in it!

Scott and Family!
[/quote]

Geeze...I'd love to know if it is the one we traded in! Let's see, how can we tell? 
To the left of the bathroom door, are there two coat hooks that are Mods? Is there a MassAir vent already installed? Are the tank handles generic ones without labels?

Let me know!!

Bob


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

doc in a box said:


> Hello Campers!
> 
> I am looking for a reputable Outback dealer in New England.
> 
> ...


How is your search going?
Bob


----------



## Scottnikki (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes to all of the above Bob! Small world isn't it?? We pick it up Saturday...anything we should have them look at before pick up??

Scott6


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Scottnikki said:


> Yes to all of the above Bob! Small world isn't it?? We pick it up Saturday...anything we should have them look at before pick up??
> 
> Scott6


Well, congratulations...you have a great trailer! I know you'll love it.

Did we see you as we were dropping it off? There was a couple there looking at it....the guy had a Burger King crown....(will you admit to that?)

Anyway....

There is really nothing to check out. I'd have them look at the wast tank valves, they sometimes leak when traveling. Should be an easy adjustment once they dropped the bottom cover.

Anyway, I'll try to send you a private message if you want to give us a call....we also have the remote for the radio that my DW didn't know was supposed to stay with the trailer....

Later,
Bob


----------

